# Small Discs Jig



## prospector45 (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to create small discs of various sizes. Absolutely round,3/4" thich, smooth edges for gluing. I remember seeing a v-block jig for rounding a rough cut discs, but unable to relocate details re jig use. Pros and cons are welcome. I want to gather more info before using this method. 

Assistance is always appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Firstly Will, welcome to the forum.

When you say "small discs of various sizes", what sizes are you talking about.

You could use a template or circle jig to cut the discs. They would not be "rough cut" and would need little smoothing.

How do you intend to glue them? On edge? side by side?


----------



## prospector45 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I want to make a serving board with different widths of differnet woods. When this is glued together, I then want to route a circle through the wood board. At this time I want to use a Disc near the thickness of the board, cut it in half, taper the edges and then use as a "plug" to fill the hole from both siges of the board. This will give the appearance of the "plug" being a solid piece of wood.

the tapered egdes will allow a very snug fit into the hole. 

Does this make sense?? The hole in the board and the corrresponding "plug" could be of different sizes relating to the visual aspects of the entire board.

Will

Assistance is alwasy appreciated.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Apart from wanting to cut right through the board, it sounds like you want to achieve an inlay effect. For my money, I would settle of going the inlay route, working from each side but cutting and inlaying a maximum of 1/8in deep.

To do this you need a home made template for the patterns you want, and an inlay kit. The kit included a small bit (typically 1/8in) a template guide, and a spacer that fixes onto the template guide. Many suppliers produce the kits and most have web videos on using them.

In use you cut the recess and the inlay piece using the same template, and adding or removing the spacer to the template guide ensures that the inlay and recess match, unless you have sharp corners, where the recess will have a corner radius equal to the bit radius. In that instance you can trim the corners of the recess, or round the corners of the inlay to match. Here is a link to a video explaining the method.

If you make the master template reversible, you should be able to get a very close match for the inlays so it looks as though the go right through the board. Hope this helps you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Trend Pivot Frame Jig - YouTube

Amazon.com: Trend PFJ/SET/1 Pivot Frame Jig Set: Home Improvement

==


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello
This jig will help you:
Techniques
PDF file at : http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tripode.pdf
Cheers


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For cutting the tapered plugs you might want to consider these

Woodworker.com: Patented Rtss-2000153 Stubby Plug Cutters Use Compound Radial Taper To Cut Short Plugs That Fit, Set - Rtss Plug Cutter Set Of Three

They could then be driven into drilled holes (with glue) from both sides and the excess trimmed off. 

Charley


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Simple way to cut disks. You just need to cut template first with hole jig.
Regards;


----------



## prospector45 (Feb 11, 2010)

The inlay technique provides more options for varying the pattern. One could have cherry on one side and say, walnut on the other. Would be a neat appearance.


----------



## prospector45 (Feb 11, 2010)

This in one neat tool accessory. Thanks


----------



## PorterCable690 (Apr 24, 2012)

*My New Circle Jig V 2.0*

Okay, probably the best way to show you how this circle jig works is through a real life example. My mission was to cut an access hole in a portable table top so that I could attach my new router table top and fence.

Here are the steps, you can follow along with the enclosed photos:
1) Locate the general site of your target access hole;
2) Measure the radius of the desired hole using a compass;
3) Attach the router to the circle jig;
4) Use the compass to profile the distance between the pivot stud (on the circle jig) and the outside diameter of the router bit;
5) Tighten the "T" bolt on the circle jig to secure the adjustment bar that secures distance between the pivot stud and router bit;
6) Verify the location of the desired access hole in relation to the new router table top;
7) Use the compass to superimpose the desired access hole dimension on the target table top;
8) Drill a pilot hole on the table top to accept the pivot stud on the circle jig;
9) Insert the pivot stud in the pilot hole with the router in operation;
10) Rotate the circle jig counterclockwise with the router in operation; and
11) Continue the counterclockwise rotation until the cut is complete.

Viola'... the new access hole allows the router, new router table and fence to fit exactly as intended.


----------



## PorterCable690 (Apr 24, 2012)

*My New Circle Jig V 2.0*

Continuing on with the instructions


----------



## PorterCable690 (Apr 24, 2012)

*My New Circle Jig V 2.0*

And finishing it off.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

There has to be a better way...
I just haven't figured it out....


----------



## prospector45 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is what I am seeking. The wood I need to rout is 1" thick. If the template is ,say, 1/2" thick and the the subject wood, that would require a router bit capable of cutting 1-1/2". Haven't seen a samll bit that will cut that deep. any suggestions??

Will


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

prospector45 said:


> This is what I am seeking. The wood I need to rout is 1" thick. If the template is ,say, 1/2" thick and the the subject wood, that would require a router bit capable of cutting 1-1/2". Haven't seen a samll bit that will cut that deep. any suggestions??
> 
> Will


Do these discs need to be face grain?? Otherwise just pick up some dowel stock and slice off the thicknesses you need. 
You could reduce the template thickness, that would give you an extra 1/4".


----------



## prospector45 (Feb 11, 2010)

You are correct, however I wanted to make the disc/plug from paduk, yellowheart or other contrasting wood. Go to outofcontrol-woodturning.com to see what I want to accomplish. Turner Bob uses 5/8" thick stock for the plugs, while I will need 7/8"-1" thick stock. The extra thickness puts a strain on a router bit to cut that deep unless I am willing to waste a lot of material. Thanks


----------

